# Buy a Walther P99 and get a free mag and magloader



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Found out about this from Uncut, on the Walther Forum. Thought I would pass it along here too:

http://www.waltheramerica.com/index.html

Must be bought between May 1st and July 31, 2006.


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

You own a P99 right?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have an SW99 and a compact Walther P99, yes.

I just sold a fairly new fullsize P99 because I dropped the damn thing and it made me sick to look at (they wanted $500 to give me a new gun; Walther USA does not keep extra frames).


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

Are they the neutered 15 round mags or the original 16s???


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

denfoote said:


> Are they the neutered 15 round mags or the original 16s???


Don't know for sure, but I would imagine that they are the 15 rounders. Walther no longer makes the 16 round mags.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I sent away for mine, does anyone know how long it takes? I will be moving but I hope they send it within 6 weeks. I bought a S&W sent away for the free bag and got it within two weeks. It's been four weeks now for the p99 offer. I even sent them a copy of the invoice.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Don't know. My first bag took 6 or 8 - my second bag came in 3. No way to tell.


----------

